

Steve Blank Nov-20 Lunch @ SV Computer History Museum "Secret History of Silicon Valley" - skmurphy
http://www.computerhistory.org/events/index.php?id=1224286060

======
skmurphy
Harry Truman once observed "the only surprises are the history you don't
know." This is an eye opening perspective on some history "hidden in plain
sight" of the origins of Silicon Valley.

Video of a version of this talk given at Google is available here
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hFSPHfZQpIQ>

The most interesting aspect of the talk for me was a vision of "systems
fighting systems" in an accelerated co-evolution.

